# FR: elles se sont succédé - accord du participe passé de "se succéder"



## paulvial

fwerh said:


> While studying grammar, I found a sentence difficult to translate:  "Les anneés se sont succédé, aussi heureuses les unes que les autres."


  [...] mais je pense  que ce devrait être : 
les années se sont succédé*es

 Moderator note*: this grammar question was split from a separate thread.
Please note the similar discussion on Français seulement: succéder - accord du participe


----------



## Fred_C

paulvial said:


> je ne peux faire mieux , mais je pense que ce devrait être :
> les années se sont succédé*es*


 Non, non et non.
Pas du tout.
On écrit "les années se sont succédé".


----------



## Gil

> L'Europe est la partie du monde où se sont succédé Chartres, Michel-Ange, Shakespeare, Rembrandt (MALRAUX, Conquér., 1949, postf., p. 169).





> Trois églises se sont succédé à Épernay. La première, une église romane, bâtie en 1037 par Thibaut Ier, comte de Champagne, fils d'Eudes II. La seconde, une église de la Renaissance, bâtie en 1540 par Pierre Strozzi, maréchal de France, seigneur d'Épernay (...). La troisième, l'église actuelle...
> HUGO, Rhin, 1842, p. 22.


Je ne croyais pas Fred C, mais il a raison.
Je ne vais tout de même pas corriger Malraux et Hugo.


----------



## fwerh

Mais M.paulvial, c'est pas correct ce que vous avez corrigé
parceque dans ce cas, "SE", il n'est pas COD.
On dit "se succéder *à* *...*". c'est pour ça.
En tout cas, Merci BC.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Fred_C said:


> On écrit "les années se sont succédé".


 
That's a new one on me.  Can anyone explain it?


----------



## Gil

Keith Bradford said:


> That's a new one on me.  Can anyone explain it?


See post #8


----------



## fwerh

Le participe passé s'accorde avec le complément d'objet direct si celui-ci est placé avant le participe passé. Sinon, il reste invariable.
ex) Dés que Pierre et Jeanne se sont vus, ils se sont *plu.(pas d'accord)*


----------



## bloomiegirl

Keith Bradford said:


> That's a new one on me.  Can anyone explain it?





fwerh said:


> [...] On dit "se succéder *à* *...*". c'est pour ça. [...]


I think that's the reason.


----------



## Gil

fwerh said:


> Le participe passé s'accorde avec le complément d'objet direct si celui-ci est placé avant le participe passé. Sinon, il reste invariable.
> ex) Dés que Pierre et Jeanne se sont *vus*, ils se sont *plu.(pas d'accord)*



Parce que on voit quelqu'un et on plait *à* quelqu'un


----------



## paulvial

fwerh said:


> Le participe passé s'accorde avec le complément d'objet direct si celui-ci est placé avant le participe passé. Sinon, il reste invariable.
> ex) Dés que Pierre et Jeanne se sont vus, ils se sont *plu.(pas d'accord)*



je crois que la règle à laquelle vous vous référez (cod) s'applique dans le cas du verbe "avoir" et non pas pas dans le cas du verbe être , qui lui demande que ce se soit le sujet et non pas le C.O.D qui importe . 

il semblerait néanmoins que je me sois trompé et je vous demande de bien vouloir m'en excuser , je ne voulais que vous aider et non pas vous induire en erreur 

Quant à la raison de mon erreur , je dois dire que je n'en suis pas certain, je vais donc m'efforcer de combler mes lacunes au plus vite


----------



## bloomiegirl

Je crois que cette règle s'applique aussi aux verbes pronominaux quand le pronom réfléchi est l'objet direct du verbe. Ce Wiki en dit quelque chose; cf. "C - Accord du participe passé avec un pronom réfléchi complément d’objet direct ou indirect d’un verbe pronominal".

Hey, we all make mistakes (or at least most of us do).


----------



## Gil

bloomiegirl said:


> Hey, we all make mistakes (or at least most of us do).


And we keep coming back to learn from our mistakes ... or because we are masochists...


----------



## paulvial

bloomiegirl said:


> Je crois que cette règle s'applique aussi aux verbes pronominaux quand le pronom réfléchi est l'objet direct du verbe. Ce Wiki en dit quelque chose; cf. "C - Accord du participe passé avec un pronom réfléchi complément d’objet direct ou indirect d’un verbe pronominal".
> 
> Hey, we all make mistakes (or at least most of us do).



merci pour ce lien Bloomiegirl
mais je dos dire que je doute : ne pourrait on pas comparer  "les années se sont succédé(es), avec "elles se sont promenées "  comme dans la règle ci dessous : 
_Quand le pronom réfléchi est complément d’objet direct du verbe pronominal, le participe passé doit s'accorder en genre et nombre avec le sujet puisque le COD est placé avant le verbe_ :
Elles se sont promenées tout l’après-midi.(sous-entendu : Elles ont promené elles-mêmes)

donc les semaines se sont succédées (sous-entendu : elle ont  succédé  à elles-mêmes
??


----------



## Gil

paulvial said:


> donc les semaines se sont succédées (sous-entendu : elle ont  succédé  à elles-mêmes
> ??


S'il y a un à ce n'est plus un COD, mais un complément d'objet indirect


----------



## Already-Seen

I've found this chart. It specifically states: 





> Et L'on écrit : Les _années se sont succéd*é *_(et non succédées).


The rule being (what Gil said, really):





> *Les participes passés *des verbes pronominaux suivants : S'appartenir (_appartenu_), se complaire _(complu), _se convenir _(convenu), _se déplaire _(déplu), _se mentir (_menti_), se nuire _(nui), _se parler _(parlé), _se plaire _(plu)_, se permettre (_permis_) se ressembler (_ressemblé_), se rire _(ri), _se sourire _(souri), _se succéder _(succédé), _se suffire _(suffi)_, se survivre (_survécu_), s'en vouloir (_s'en ...voulu_), *sont toujours invariables *car ils n'admettent pas de CD.


----------



## Gil

Already-Seen said:


> I've found this chart. It specifically states:
> The rule being (what Gil said, really):


One example given in your chart is quite interesting:


> Exemple notoire : Que d'hommes se sont craints (avec un s), déplu (sans s), détestés (avec s), nui (sans s), haïs (avec s), succédé (sans s)


I'm not sure I would have written everything that way, but from now on, I'll be cautious.


----------



## bloomiegirl

What an amazing chart! And here I thought that French was the language of logic... you know, Descartes and all that! Thank you, Already-Seen.


----------



## cocottelabroue

Les verbes pronominaux:

Il y en a qui sont essentiellement pronominaux comme _se souvenir, se suicider ..._ ce sont des actions que l'on peut seulement se faire à soi-même. Ces verbes *s'accordent* en genre et en nombre *avec le sujet*.

Les autres sont occasionnellement pronominaux. Ces verbes peuvent être conjugués à la forme pronominale ou non. Dans cette catégorie, on y trouve des verbes pronominaux réfléchis comme _je me suis lavé,_ des verbes pronominaux réciproques comme _ils se sont rencontrés _et des verbes dont le sens change lorsqu'ils sont conjugués à la forme pronominale comme _s'apercevoir_ et _apercevoir. _Ces verbes *s'accordent* en genre et en nombre *avec le C.O.D., s'il est placé devant le verbe*.


----------



## paulvial

*merci *infiniment à tous pour cette leçon qui m'est fort utile 
car dans l'exemple de Gil , j'aurais mis un "s" de partout !!!


----------



## Fred_C

paulvial said:


> merci pour ce lien Bloomiegirl
> mais je dos dire que je doute : ne pourrait on pas comparer "les années se sont succédé(es), avec "elles se sont promenées " comme dans la règle ci dessous :
> _Quand le pronom réfléchi est complément d’objet direct du verbe pronominal, le participe passé doit s'accorder en genre et nombre avec le sujet puisque le COD est placé avant le verbe_ :
> Elles se sont promenées tout l’après-midi.(sous-entendu : Elles ont promené elles-mêmes)
> 
> donc les semaines se sont succédées (sous-entendu : elle ont succédé à elles-mêmes
> ??


Justement.
"à elles mêmes" n'est pas un complément d'objet *direct, *c'est un complément* indirect.*
C'est ce qui fait toute la différence, et c'est pourquoi on accorde promenées au féminin pluriel, et que succédé reste invariable. (Il ne s'accorde même pas avec le sujet, puisque le verbe "succéder" (dans sa forme non pronominale) n'utilise pas l'auxiliaire être.


----------



## chuann6

They way I learned it is les années se sont succédé les unes aux autre...
If that helps...!


----------



## bloomiegirl

chuann6 said:


> They way I learned it is les années se sont succédé les unes aux autre*s*... [...]


Different predicate phrase, but same verb, same rule.


----------



## janpol

cocottelabroue, il manque les pronominaux de sens passif (accord avec le sujet)


----------



## Elizabeth Thérèse

Bonjour ! Je voulais juste vérifier un point de grammaire. Il faut bien écrire : "les années se sont succédé" et non "les années se sont succédées" n'est-ce pas ? La raison : le pronom "se" ici est indirect - on dit succéder à qqch et non succéder qqch - donc n'entraîne pas d'accord. Je m'adresse aux personnes d'expression française pour confirmer ou corriger...
Merci !
ET


----------



## WilliamH

En effet il faut écrire "les années se sont succédé"


----------



## Elizabeth Thérèse

Merci William pour cette confirmation.
ET


----------



## Rip

Ce lien-ci est très clair :

http://home.ican.net/~galandor/grammair/partici3.htm


----------

